# GT5000 w/Super Lugs



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are updated pics of the GT5000 with Super Lugs added today. It also has two coats of wax on it now.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice. I am happy with the ones I just got, I assume you will be also. MUCH nicer in the sloppy stuff


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Guys, I apologize for the photo size when you download it. I think I've got my resolution set way too high on my digital camera.

I'm working on setting up a Photobucket site, that way I won't drag the space down on here. outta here


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man its sure looks good. With the tires and the shine all you need is some chrome and i think you will beat out sj with having the shiniest tractor.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Man its sure looks good. With the tires and the shine all you need is some chrome and i think you will beat out sj with having the shiniest tractor. *


Now I'm on the prowl for a moldboard plow and disc harrow. I want to find those used, but not having any luck around this area right now. Ebay seems to be fresh out of 'em too. :argh:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Keep a eye on ebay they always show up just have to watch.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is one for a old Sears 3 point. With a little work you can make a adapter for it to work with a sleeve hitch.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=82238&item=4355415710&rd=1


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Another view... I'm just not having any luck posting pics tonight!


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Let's try this again...


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Hot damn! I think I got it!!!


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Before...


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

and after...

I'm going tomorrow to pick up my moldboard plow and disc harrow. I found a fantastic deal on the disc - brand new at Lowe's, same identical disc that Sears sells for $229, on clearance for $142!


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Looking good Tom!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW! That's starting to look really nice Tom...you've done a bang up job with it:thumbsup:


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *WoW! That's starting to look really nice Tom...you've done a bang up job with it:thumbsup: *


Thanks, Argee. I plan on ordering the electric sleeve hitch kit from Johnny Products sometime in the next few days as well. Gotta get rid of that sleeve hitch arm on that thing!


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I finally have a space set up on Photobucket with all the pictures of the GT5000 I have taken to date. You can access it at this link http://photobucket.com/albums/v692/911radioman


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rats, the link above no longer shows the GT5000.


----------

